# Ermes Mattielli: la sua eredità ai rom che lo rapinarono.



## admin (9 Novembre 2015)

Una notizia tanto incredibile quanto vergognosa. Ermes Mattielli (deceduto pochi giorni fa), l'uomo che nel 2006 sparò a due rom che si erano introdotti nella sua proprietà (per rubare del rame) causandogli lesioni gravi fu condannato ad un anno di reclusione per le lesioni provocate ai due zingari. La cosa incredibile, però, riguarda il risarcimento danni che Mattielli è stato condannato a versare ai due rom: 135mila euro. Ora che Mattielli non c'è più, la sua eredità, le sue due case, verranno utilizzati per il risarcimento nei confronti dei due ladri rom.


----------



## admin (9 Novembre 2015)

Ma in che nazione, e in che mondo, viviamo?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Novembre 2015)

E' follia, a questo paese bisogna dare fuoco.


----------



## admin (9 Novembre 2015)

Purtroppo questa è l'eredità di una storia, falsissima, che ci è stata inculcata da sempre: straordinari statisti fatti passare per criminali (dalle solite lobby) e assassini veri fatti passare per eroi portatori di pseudo pace e pseudo libertà.

Quello che è scritto sui libri di storia è pura immondizia.


----------



## dyablo65 (9 Novembre 2015)

chissa perche' non si sa mai nome e cognome dei giudici che hanno inflitto questa pena o questo risarcimento.

di casi scandalosi ne succedono tanti ma chi ha il potere di giudicare rimane sempre nell'anonimato.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo questa è l'eredità di una storia, falsissima, che ci è stata inculcata da sempre: straordinari statisti fatti passare per criminali (dalle solite lobby) e assassini veri fatti passare per eroi portatori di pseudo pace e pseudo libertà.
> 
> *Quello che è scritto sui libri di storia è pura immondizia.*



Quello che è scritto sui libri di storia è chiaramente tutta immondizia,
regimi dittatori, fascisti, nazisti, comunisti, razzisti che inesorabilmente hanno sempre portato sciagure, guerre, miseria,
ma sorprendentemente non impariamo mai nulla, inevitabilmente c'è sempre qualcuno che li rimpiange o cerca di redimerli.


PS la vicenda dei ROM è inaccettabile, non c'è bisogno di odiare gli zingari o essere estremisti per comprenderlo, basta avere un minimo di raziocinio.


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Novembre 2015)

O questo o pagano gli eredi

Per quanto sia ignobile il furto dei due rom (che non gli erano entrati in casa ma in un suo deposito) il signore in questione gli ha scaricato un caricatore di pistola addosso mentre erano già a terra e feriti


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> O questo o pagano gli eredi
> 
> Per quanto sia ignobile il furto dei due rom (che non gli erano entrati in casa ma in un suo deposito) il signore in questione *gli ha scaricato un caricatore di pistola addosso mentre erano già a terra e feriti*



se è vero questo cambia un pò la questione, autodifesa non si discute, vigilantes è un altra cosa

anche se personalmente penso che se mi entrasse in casa un ladro e dovessi ferirlo poi avrei paura di una ritorsione anche futura, tale da giustificare una sua soppressione per non correre rischi.


----------



## Freddy Manson (9 Novembre 2015)

San Ermes, altro che risarcimento.


----------



## admin (9 Novembre 2015)

Uno Stato che non tutela i propri cittadini, anzi, li penalizza sempre e comunque, merita solo un colpo di Stato.


----------



## Lollo interista (9 Novembre 2015)

Ragazzuoli, adesso non cominciamo con l'apologia del Far West 
Ha sparato nel suo *capannone*, non era stato minacciato


----------



## Milan7champions (9 Novembre 2015)

Chi ruba sa a cosa puo' andare incontro,solo in Italia repubblica delle banane ci sono queste situazioni.Onore sempre a Ermes


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Novembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> se è vero questo cambia un pò la questione, autodifesa non si discute, vigilantes è un altra cosa
> 
> anche se personalmente penso che se mi entrasse in casa un ladro e dovessi ferirlo poi avrei paura di una ritorsione anche futura, tale da giustificare una sua soppressione per non correre rischi.



Quando si tratta di rapine in casa che finiscono male, io non biasimo nessuno... l'autodifesa in casa funziona nel senso che se il tizio persiste nella sua condotta tu puoi reagire, ma ogni persona è diversa e trovarsi davanti in casa qualcuno è abbastanza shockante.

Altro discorso è invece se ti suona l'allarme del deposito, scendi di casa con la pistola, rincorri i ladri che hanno abbandonato la refurtiva e gli spari, poi mentre sono a terra feriti gli scarichi tutta la pistola addosso... questo non posso accettarlo


----------



## cris (9 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Quando si tratta di rapine in casa che finiscono male, io non biasimo nessuno... l'autodifesa in casa funziona nel senso che se il tizio persiste nella sua condotta tu puoi reagire, ma ogni persona è diversa e trovarsi davanti in casa qualcuno è abbastanza shockante.
> 
> Altro discorso è invece se *ti suona l'allarme del deposito, scendi di casa con la pistola, rincorri i ladri che hanno abbandonato la refurtiva e gli spari, poi mentre sono a terra feriti gli scarichi tutta la pistola addosso... questo non posso accettarlo*



se è andata cosi, beh, non c'è molto da aggiungere, sono daccordo


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Novembre 2015)

cris ha scritto:


> se è andata cosi, beh, non c'è molto da aggiungere, sono daccordo



E quindi ai due ladri gli diamo un premio? Quanti giorni di carcere si sono fatti per il furto(che comunque avevano compiuto)?

A me hanno sempre detto che se per caso ti capita la disgrazia di dover uccidere un criminale per difendere la tua proprietà non devi denunciare nulla, devi solo occultare bene il cadavere e dimenticarti la faccenda..credo sia lacosa giusta da fare..se denunci il fatto sei comunque un uomo "finito"...o la legge o la vendetta di altri criminali ti farà vivere il resto della vita segnato..

Ricordiamolo sempre, nessuno è lì che va i cerca di farsi derubare per poter ammazzare qualcuno...è il ladro che se la va a cercare


----------



## Arrigo4ever (9 Novembre 2015)

Non voglio difendere i rom , però mi chiedo : se questo caso avesse riguardato come ingiustamente risarciti due italiani, avrebbe fatto lo stesso così tanto scalpore ? Io non credo e per me due ladri rom sono uguali a due ladri italiani : qualche mese in galera con 1 ora di legnate tutti i giorni e vediamo se anche gli altri capiscono la lezione .So che non è Liberale,e un po' mi dispiace pensarla così ma ormai A MALI ESTREMI, ESTREMI RIMEDI.Sono convinto però che i giudici in questo caso non abbiano tutte le colpe , semplicemente si sono dovuti adeguare ed una legge in certi aspetti lacunosa e poco chiara : protegge troppo i delinquenti e troppo poco chi si difende da questi.


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E quindi ai due ladri gli diamo un premio? Quanti giorni di carcere si sono fatti per il furto(che comunque avevano compiuto)?
> 
> A me hanno sempre detto che se per caso ti capita la disgrazia di dover uccidere un criminale per difendere la tua proprietà non devi denunciare nulla, devi solo occultare bene il cadavere e dimenticarti la faccenda..credo sia lacosa giusta da fare..se denunci il fatto sei comunque un uomo "finito"...o la legge o la vendetta di altri criminali ti farà vivere il resto della vita segnato..
> 
> Ricordiamolo sempre, nessuno è lì che va i cerca di farsi derubare per poter ammazzare qualcuno...è il ladro che se la va a cercare



Sono stati condannati a 4 mesi per tentato furto, non so se effettivamente se li sono fatti perchè erano combinati male...
in ogni caso non è che se si incolpa il tizio che ha sparato automaticamente i ladri hanno diritto ad un premio


----------



## vota DC (9 Novembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ragazzuoli, adesso non cominciamo con l'apologia del Far West
> Ha sparato nel suo *capannone*, non era stato minacciato



Beh non ha fatto male a nessuna persona però. Il problema a mio avviso è che di lavoro onesto non guadagnavano un euro, perciò un infortunio che ti blocca per anni significa zero euro di risarcimento, il calcolo invece lo hanno fatto su quello che avrebbero potuto rubare se non fossero finiti in ospedale.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sono stati condannati a 4 mesi per tentato furto, non so se effettivamente se li sono fatti perchè erano combinati male...
> in ogni caso non è che se si incolpa il tizio che ha sparato automaticamente i ladri hanno diritto ad un premio



135 mila euro di risarcimento mi sembrano un bel premio per essere andati a fare una rapina...
Non capisco come non ci si renda conto che queste leggi danno ai malviventi autorizzazione a delinquere..
Ho un amico polizotto, mi ha raccontato di come ste m... umane ormai quando li portano dentro gli ridono in faccia (o gli sputano addosso) perché tanto sanno che due ore dopo sono fuori...anzi provocano proprio perché sanno che se gli sbirri li menano vanno a denunciare il fatto e si prendono i risarcimenti...E sia chiaro io non sono pro sbirri perché pure loro ne fanno di porcherie e soprattutto se possono col cavolo che intervengono dove serve davvero...
Siamo uno stato forte coi deboli e debole coi forti..


----------



## Djici (9 Novembre 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> il calcolo invece lo hanno fatto su quello che avrebbero potuto rubare se non fossero finiti in ospedale.


----------



## Sand (9 Novembre 2015)

Meglio se non dico cosa penso della vicenda e della stirpe coinvolta.


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> 135 mila euro di risarcimento mi sembrano un bel premio per essere andati a fare una rapina...
> Non capisco come non ci si renda conto che queste leggi danno ai malviventi autorizzazione a delinquere..
> Ho un amico polizotto, mi ha raccontato di come ste m... umane ormai quando li portano dentro gli ridono in faccia (o gli sputano addosso) perché tanto sanno che due ore dopo sono fuori...anzi provocano proprio perché sanno che se gli sbirri li menano vanno a denunciare il fatto e si prendono i risarcimenti...E sia chiaro io non sono pro sbirri perché pure loro ne fanno di porcherie e soprattutto se possono col cavolo che intervengono dove serve davvero...
> Siamo uno stato forte coi deboli e debole coi forti..



Attenzione perchè è furto, non rapina, e soprattutto il signor Mattielli è stato condannato per tentato omicidio e non per eccesso di legittima difesa... da qui l'ingente risarcimento.
Io così come ho il terrore di ritrovarmi un ladro in casa, così avrei il terrore di andare in giro pensando che tutti sono legittimati a spararmi se credono che io stia cercando di entrare nella loro proprietà


----------



## Canonista (9 Novembre 2015)

Ma sei serio?
Quindi se ti entrano in casa, in ufficio o in tuo deposito che fai, gli offri un drink?

Sacco di iuta e tuffo in mare, l'unica giustizia che funziona in questo paese alla deriva.
Sono i marescialli stessi a dirti di non chiamarli e come comportarti per poter risolvere la faccenda.


Si giustificano cose che in tutti gli altri paesi sono utopie.


----------



## wildfrank (9 Novembre 2015)

Arrigo4ever ha scritto:


> Non voglio difendere i rom , però mi chiedo : se questo caso avesse riguardato come ingiustamente risarciti due italiani, avrebbe fatto lo stesso così tanto scalpore ? Io non credo e per me due ladri rom sono uguali a due ladri italiani : qualche mese in galera con 1 ora di legnate tutti i giorni e vediamo se anche gli altri capiscono la lezione .So che non è Liberale,e un po' mi dispiace pensarla così ma ormai A MALI ESTREMI, ESTREMI RIMEDI.Sono convinto però che i giudici in questo caso non abbiano tutte le colpe , semplicemente si sono dovuti adeguare ed una legge in certi aspetti lacunosa e poco chiara : protegge troppo i delinquenti e troppo poco che si difende da questi.



Infatti se la prendono con i giudici, ma i legislatori cosa fanno? Lasciamo perdere và....


----------



## Hammer (9 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Quando si tratta di rapine in casa che finiscono male, io non biasimo nessuno... l'autodifesa in casa funziona nel senso che se il tizio persiste nella sua condotta tu puoi reagire, ma ogni persona è diversa e trovarsi davanti in casa qualcuno è abbastanza shockante.
> 
> Altro discorso è invece se ti suona l'allarme del deposito, scendi di casa con la pistola, rincorri i ladri che hanno abbandonato la refurtiva e gli spari, poi mentre sono a terra feriti gli scarichi tutta la pistola addosso... questo non posso accettarlo



Sono perfettamente d'accordo. È sempre fondamentale presentare la notizia descrivendone i fatti in modo da evitare le classiche sparate.


----------



## admin (9 Novembre 2015)

Questo poveraccio subiva furti continui da 20 anni. Non ha fatto bene. Di più.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (9 Novembre 2015)

Questi commenti da pistoleri sono francamente ripugnanti, espressione di una cultura violenta, incivile e pericolosa. I due tizi avevano rubato dei cavi di rame, una volta beccati sono fuggiti mollandi la refurtiva e il Mattielli li ha inseguiti, gli ha sparato e una volta a terra ha infierito, provocandogli gravi lesioni. La dinamica, per il diritto, è fin troppo chiara e la decisione giudiziale ineccepibile. Fino a prova contraria viviamo in uno Stato di diritto e non nella Babilonia di Hammurabi o nel Far West. La legittima difesa è una cosa, la giustizia privata è un'altra, ed è barbarie ed anarchia. Quello che occorre è più Stato, quello che occorre non è il Far West legalizzato, ma dotare la Magistratura e le Forze dell'ordine degli strumenti adeguati.


----------



## juventino (10 Novembre 2015)

Si ragazzi, ma se questo ha veramente infierito tanta ragione non ce l'ha mica. È vero che questo paese è disgustoso poichè lo Stato tutela sempre i farabutti, ma non mi sembra questo il caso.
Riguardo il risarcimento, ci sarebbe molto da discutere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Novembre 2015)

Ho editato questo post, non potendo cancellarlo 

Non avevo scritto assolutamente niente di offensivo, ma magari il sarcasmo provocatorio non veniva compreso ed è meglio non innescare polemiche.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Attenzione perchè è furto, non rapina, e soprattutto il signor Mattielli è stato condannato per tentato omicidio e non per eccesso di legittima difesa... da qui l'ingente risarcimento.
> Io così come ho il terrore di ritrovarmi un ladro in casa, così avrei il terrore di andare in giro pensando che tutti sono legittimati a spararmi se credono che io stia cercando di entrare nella loro proprietà



Io no...ho paura di svegliarmi di notte con certa gente in casa o di tornare da una pizza e trovarmeli davanti quando apro la porta, quello si...invece siccome di solito non mi capita mai di andare ed entrare di nascosto nelle proprietà altrui la paura di essere scambiato per un ladro sinceramente non mi tocca minimamente...

Comunque credo siano situazioni anomale, chi giudica dovrebbe avere la sensibilità di capire cosa succede in quei momenti...una persona che magari viene rapinata per numerose volte, una persona che si vede portare via i suoi averi più cari o altro può anche "perdere la testa" e non capisco perché l'infermità mentale tempora


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Novembre 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> I due tizi avevano rubato dei cavi di rame, una volta beccati sono fuggiti mollandi la refurtiva



Ah ok...erano brave persone allora...
Però vorrei vedere se al vostro datore di lavoro rubassero solo "della merce" e lui il giorno dopo vi dicesse "Mi hanno derubato ma li ho lasciati fuggire, solo che ora chiudo, ciao ciao sei licenziato e non c'ho manco più i soldi per pagarti il licenziamento e il TFR..mi spiace, però tranquillo, i criminali stanno benone"


----------



## Arrigo4ever (10 Novembre 2015)

Già,non voglio giustificare chi ammazza o ferisce a sangue freddo , ma penso che subire furti continui per 20 anni comunque farebbe andare fuori di testa chiunque , soprattutto se sai che chi li ha commessi resta per il 99% delle volte impunito.
Tutto questo è simbolico del paese dove viviamo.Ricordo un po' di tempo fa una stazione di polizia impossibilitata ad operare perchè mancava la benzina nelle auto , non c'erano i soldi per il pieno.......


----------



## cris (10 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E quindi ai due ladri gli diamo un premio? Quanti giorni di carcere si sono fatti per il furto(che comunque avevano compiuto)?
> 
> A me hanno sempre detto che se per caso ti capita la disgrazia di dover uccidere un criminale per difendere la tua proprietà non devi denunciare nulla, devi solo occultare bene il cadavere e dimenticarti la faccenda..credo sia lacosa giusta da fare..se denunci il fatto sei comunque un uomo "finito"...o la legge o la vendetta di altri criminali ti farà vivere il resto della vita segnato..
> 
> Ricordiamolo sempre, nessuno è lì che va i cerca di farsi derubare per poter ammazzare qualcuno...è il ladro che se la va a cercare



non sto dicendo che sti ******** meritino di esser rimborsati, ma nemmeno sto qua mi pare un santo.

Partendo dal presupposto che nemmeno io so come reagirei ad una situazione simile e quindi che non sto condannando la cosa in se di sparare a un ladro, ho come la sensazione che crivellare di colpi (14 colpi !!) dei tizi che, a quanto pare dalle indagini, stavano a quel punto dandosi alla fuga e disarmati, non sia propriamente una cosa giusta da fare.


----------



## prebozzio (10 Novembre 2015)

Se ha sparato perché esausto, frustrato e annebbiato dalla rabbia, è l'ulteriore dimostrazione che le armi da fuoco in mano alla gente sono sempre un pericolo.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (10 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ah ok...erano brave persone allora...
> Però vorrei vedere se al vostro datore di lavoro rubassero solo "della merce" e lui il giorno dopo vi dicesse "Mi hanno derubato ma li ho lasciati fuggire, solo che ora chiudo, ciao ciao sei licenziato e non c'ho manco più i soldi per pagarti il licenziamento e il TFR..mi spiace, però tranquillo, i criminali stanno benone"



Nessuno ha detto "brave persone", questo è il classico paralogismo di chi distorce le parole altrui ad usum delphini, o magari semplicemente non ha capito un tubo di quello che uno voleva dire. Io non ho formulato un giudizio morale, ho solo provato ad inquadrare la fattispecie, per quello che ne sappiamo in punto di fatto, alla luce delle leggi vigenti. Il codice penale non distribuisce condanne in base allo "status" di brava persona o cattiva persona, ma disciplina le singole fattispecie. Se io Pinco Panco brava persona ammazzo senza una scriminante Totò Riina, sempre omicidio volontario è, non è che mi danno un premio. Il codice penale punisce il furto con la reclusione da 6 mesi a 3 anni. In questo caso, trattandosi di delitto tentato e non essendovi particolari aggravanti, il giudice ha optato per 4 mesi di reclusione. Decisione pertinente. La successiva reazione del Mattielli non è un eccesso colposo di legittima difesa, ma è un tentato omicidio vero e proprio, dal momento che i ladri fuggivano e avevano posato la refurtiva, e il tizio gli ha sparato addosso e ha continuato a sparargli mentre erano a terra. Tentato omicidio, chiaro come la luce del sole, codice alla mano. Non legittima difesa, né eccesso di legittima difesa, ma giustizia privata, e per giunta marcatamente sproporzionata. Anche qui, decisione pertinente. Quanto al risarcimento, questo segue la condanna, secondo le normali regole relative all'esercizio dell'azione civile nel processo penale. Non vi è nulla che il giudice abbia statuito contra legem, eppure su Facebook girano condivisioni della foto della giudice con invito al linciaggio: questa è BARBARIE, ignoranza e bassezza morale. Poi possiamo pure discutere sulle ragioni psicologiche che hanno indotto il soggetto ad agire in questo modo, e su come arginare il problema del moltiplicarsi dei furti,che indubbiamente c'è e nessuno lo nega, ma io non mi lascio affascinare da queste derive spagnolesche. L'esempio che fai, cosa diavolo vorrebbe dimostrare? Un ladro entra nel tuo magazzino, tu accorri richiamato dall'allarme, il ladro posa la refurtiva e scappa, ma tu hai diritto di scaricargli addosso il caricatore della tua pistola e magari pure di sollazzarti col suo cadavere? E' questo che volete venga scritto nel Codice Penale? Ma vi rendete conto che anche se si volesse ampliare l'ambito di operatività della legittima difesa non si potrebbe mai arrivare a tanto, che sarebbe contrario alla CEDU e ai diritti umani? Che una cosa del genere non esiste nemmeno nel Far west legalizzato (gli USA)? Ma neppure nell'IS esiste una roba del genere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Novembre 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Nessuno ha detto "brave persone", questo è il classico paralogismo di chi distorce le parole altrui ad usum delphini, o magari semplicemente non ha capito un tubo di quello che uno voleva dire. Io non ho formulato un giudizio morale, ho solo provato ad inquadrare la fattispecie, per quello che ne sappiamo in punto di fatto, alla luce delle leggi vigenti. Il codice penale non distribuisce condanne in base allo "status" di brava persona o cattiva persona, ma disciplina le singole fattispecie. Se io Pinco Panco brava persona ammazzo senza una scriminante Totò Riina, sempre omicidio volontario è, non è che mi danno un premio. Il codice penale punisce il furto con la reclusione da 6 mesi a 3 anni. In questo caso, trattandosi di delitto tentato e non essendovi particolari aggravanti, il giudice ha optato per 4 mesi di reclusione. Decisione pertinente. La successiva reazione del Mattielli non è un eccesso colposo di legittima difesa, ma è un tentato omicidio vero e proprio, dal momento che i ladri fuggivano e avevano posato la refurtiva, e il tizio gli ha sparato addosso e ha continuato a sparargli mentre erano a terra. Tentato omicidio, chiaro come la luce del sole, codice alla mano. Non legittima difesa, né eccesso di legittima difesa, ma giustizia privata, e per giunta marcatamente sproporzionata. Anche qui, decisione pertinente. Quanto al risarcimento, questo segue la condanna, secondo le normali regole relative all'esercizio dell'azione civile nel processo penale. Non vi è nulla che il giudice abbia statuito contra legem, eppure su Facebook girano condivisioni della foto della giudice con invito al linciaggio: questa è BARBARIE, ignoranza e bassezza morale. Poi possiamo pure discutere sulle ragioni psicologiche che hanno indotto il soggetto ad agire in questo modo, e su come arginare il problema del moltiplicarsi dei furti,che indubbiamente c'è e nessuno lo nega, ma io non mi lascio affascinare da queste derive spagnolesche. L'esempio che fai, cosa diavolo vorrebbe dimostrare? Un ladro entra nel tuo magazzino, tu accorri richiamato dall'allarme, il ladro posa la refurtiva e scappa, ma tu hai diritto di scaricargli addosso il caricatore della tua pistola e magari pure di sollazzarti col suo cadavere? E' questo che volete venga scritto nel Codice Penale? Ma vi rendete conto che anche se si volesse ampliare l'ambito di operatività della legittima difesa non si potrebbe mai arrivare a tanto, che sarebbe contrario alla CEDU e ai diritti umani? Che una cosa del genere non esiste nemmeno nel Far west legalizzato (gli USA)? Ma neppure nell'IS esiste una roba del genere.



Lo dico apertamente: a me delle "leggi" non frega uno stracavolo...di quello che dice il codice penale qui o di quello che reputano giusto le convenzioni internazionali non mi importa un fico secco perché le leggi che spesso citiamo come se fossero perfette ed indiscutibili sono in realtà mutevoli e mutate migliaia di volte nella storia dell'uomo e nelle varie parti del mondo proprio perché non hanno alcun carattere universale ma sono semplicemente convenzioni stabilite dagli uomini e spesso nemmeno largamente condivise..tu pontifichi su una questione parlando dalla comoda posizione di chi non si è mai trovato a tu per tu con una pistola in faccia o che magari è alla 20esima rapina ed è esasperato, lo fai oltretutto senza un briciolo di empatia con la vittima proprio come fanno i giudici che le attenuanti le sanno applicare solo quando è il delinquente a trarne vantaggio..anzi, le vittime diventano i delinquenti solo perché si erano dati alla fuga e nel farlo avevano anche posato la refurtiva...però, che galantuomini...
Scusa eh, guarda che io non ce l'ho con te, per altro sei pure un utente che mi sta simpatico e leggo sempre volentieri i tuoi interventi, ma io proprio non lo posso sopportare che si viva in una società così, dove la gente per bene viene messa alla berlina e trattata come un delinquente dopo aver pure subito lo sfregio di rapine o furti..sto signore non è che se ne andava in giro sparando al primo che passava, non ha invitato i ladri per un thé e poi li ha freddati, è stato colto da un raptus giustificato, e per me va capito.
Poi sui giudici che applicano solo la legge, pare un mantra manco fossero automi che si limitano a leggere e applicare quando invece è evidente che l'interpretazione c'è eccome visto che spesso tra i vari gradi di giudizio si passa da condanne ad assoluzioni o sconti di pena e via dicendo..se l'interpretazione fosse univoca e immutabile la pena sarebbe sempre la stessa (e non veniamo fuori con la storia che ci sono prove diverse su..guardiamo il caso Meredith tanto per citare l'esempio più celebre)


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (10 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Lo dico apertamente: a me delle "leggi" non frega uno stracavolo...di quello che dice il codice penale qui o di quello che reputano giusto le convenzioni internazionali non mi importa un fico secco perché le leggi che spesso citiamo come se fossero perfette ed indiscutibili sono in realtà mutevoli e mutate migliaia di volte nella storia dell'uomo e nelle varie parti del mondo proprio perché non hanno alcun carattere universale ma sono semplicemente convenzioni stabilite dagli uomini e spesso nemmeno largamente condivise..tu pontifichi su una questione parlando dalla comoda posizione di chi non si è mai trovato a tu per tu con una pistola in faccia o che magari è alla 20esima rapina ed è esasperato, lo fai oltretutto senza un briciolo di empatia con la vittima proprio come fanno i giudici che le attenuanti le sanno applicare solo quando è il delinquente a trarne vantaggio..anzi, le vittime diventano i delinquenti solo perché si erano dati alla fuga e nel farlo avevano anche posato la refurtiva...però, che galantuomini...
> Scusa eh, guarda che io non ce l'ho con te, per altro sei pure un utente che mi sta simpatico e leggo sempre volentieri i tuoi interventi, ma io proprio non lo posso sopportare che si viva in una società così, dove la gente per bene viene messa alla berlina e trattata come un delinquente dopo aver pure subito lo sfregio di rapine o furti..sto signore non è che se ne andava in giro sparando al primo che passava, non ha invitato i ladri per un thé e poi li ha freddati, è stato colto da un raptus giustificato, e per me va capito.
> Poi sui giudici che applicano solo la legge, pare un mantra manco fossero automi che si limitano a leggere e applicare quando invece è evidente che l'interpretazione c'è eccome visto che spesso tra i vari gradi di giudizio si passa da condanne ad assoluzioni o sconti di pena e via dicendo..se l'interpretazione fosse univoca e immutabile la pena sarebbe sempre la stessa (e non veniamo fuori con la storia che ci sono prove diverse su..guardiamo il caso Meredith tanto per citare l'esempio più celebre)



Ovviamente appena uno prova a fare un ragionamento un attimino lucido senza farsi trascinare dalla furia barbara del popolino, allora lo si accusa di "pontificare". Come ho scritto nell'altro post, possiamo ragionare per ore sulle cause psicologiche che hanno portato il tizio a compiere il gesto, ma questo non rileva per il diritto, perché il diritto non è la morale. E voi non provate a sforzarvi di comprendere che un conto è trovarsi nel panico di avere un ladro di fronte in casa, colto in flagranza e che magari cerca di minacciare la tua incolumità, un conto è inseguire i ladri che hanno lasciato per strada la refurtiva, sparargli addosso ed infierire anche una volta feriti ed immobilizzati. C'è caso e caso. Posso mostrare tutta l'empatia che vuoi, anche perché soffro di attacchi collerici, ho subito una rapina per strada a Napoli e una in casa, mio nonno ha subito una valanga di furti di bestiame e prodotti ortofrutticoli, ma questo non cambia le cose per il diritto. Ed io che di diritto ci vivo, ti assicuro che qui il caso è veramente cristallino e c'è ben poco da interpretare. Il diritto fissa il principio di legittima difesa; se poi ricorrono tutte le circostanze dell'eccesso di legittima difesa, la persona verrà condannata a una pena insignificante e non avrà riprovazione sociale. Ma ciò non significa che l'ordinamento debba essere modificato per rendere lecito l'abuso di legittima difesa. Se invece il caso è anche al di là della legittima difesa, c'è omicidio o tentato omicidio o lesioni personali dolose. E magari i 20 furti subiti saranno valutati come un'attenuante, quantomeno di fatto al momento della erogazione della pena. "le vittime diventano i delinquenti solo perché si erano dati alla fuga e nel farlo avevano anche posato la refurtiva...però, che galantuomini". Anche qui cadi di nuovo in una falsa dicotomia. I ladri non diventano vittime. I ladri sono colpevoli di furto e vittime di tentato omicidio. Poi prendo atto che te ne infischi delle leggi, ma allora non aizziamo al linciaggio dei magistrati quando fanno semplicemente il loro lavoro, e lo dico da non-fan della maggior parte dei componenti della casta magistratuale in questo paese. Resta il fatto che il posto per chi vorrebbe rendere legale una simile condotta è il Medioevo, in cui esisteva la giustizia privata. Io resto dell'idea che i furti vadano disincentivati sbattendo le persone in galera, non consentendo che escano dopo 2 giorni, come avviene oggi. Potenziando gli strumenti a disposizione di Magistratura e Fdo. Tutta questa esasperazione e paura deriva dall'assenza dello Stato.


----------



## Efferosso (10 Novembre 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Ovviamente appena uno prova a fare un ragionamento un attimino lucido senza farsi trascinare dalla furia barbara del popolino, allora lo si accusa di "pontificare". Come ho scritto nell'altro post, possiamo ragionare per ore sulle cause psicologiche che hanno portato il tizio a compiere il gesto, ma questo non rileva per il diritto, perché il diritto non è la morale. E voi non provate a sforzarvi di comprendere che un conto è trovarsi nel panico di avere un ladro di fronte in casa, colto in flagranza e che magari cerca di minacciare la tua incolumità, un conto è inseguire i ladri che hanno lasciato per strada la refurtiva, sparargli addosso ed infierire anche una volta feriti ed immobilizzati. C'è caso e caso. Posso mostrare tutta l'empatia che vuoi, anche perché soffro di attacchi collerici, ho subito una rapina per strada a Napoli e una in casa, mio nonno ha subito una valanga di furti di bestiame e prodotti ortofrutticoli, ma questo non cambia le cose per il diritto. Ed io che di diritto ci vivo, ti assicuro che qui il caso è veramente cristallino e c'è ben poco da interpretare. Il diritto fissa il principio di legittima difesa; se poi ricorrono tutte le circostanze dell'eccesso di legittima difesa, la persona verrà condannata a una pena insignificante e non avrà riprovazione sociale. Ma ciò non significa che l'ordinamento debba essere modificato per rendere lecito l'abuso di legittima difesa. Se invece il caso è anche al di là della legittima difesa, c'è omicidio o tentato omicidio o lesioni personali dolose. E magari i 20 furti subiti saranno valutati come un'attenuante, quantomeno di fatto al momento della erogazione della pena. "le vittime diventano i delinquenti solo perché si erano dati alla fuga e nel farlo avevano anche posato la refurtiva...però, che galantuomini". Anche qui cadi di nuovo in una falsa dicotomia. I ladri non diventano vittime. I ladri sono colpevoli di furto e vittime di tentato omicidio. Poi prendo atto che te ne infischi delle leggi, ma allora non aizziamo al linciaggio dei magistrati quando fanno semplicemente il loro lavoro, e lo dico da non-fan della maggior parte dei componenti della casta magistratuale in questo paese. Resta il fatto che il posto per chi vorrebbe rendere legale una simile condotta è il Medioevo, in cui esisteva la giustizia privata. Io resto dell'idea che i furti vadano disincentivati sbattendo le persone in galera, non consentendo che escano dopo 2 giorni, come avviene oggi. Potenziando gli strumenti a disposizione di Magistratura e Fdo. Tutta questa esasperazione e paura deriva dall'assenza dello Stato.



Il problema infatti sta a monte.
Buone leggi + Buona magistratura + Buon corpo di polizia = Un ladro prova ad entrare, il cittadino non ha neanche bisogno di avere un'arma, alza la cornetta, la polizia in 2 minuti è lì, prende i delinquenti, che vengono sbattuti dentro (o fuori) per direttissima e con una pena tutt'altro che goliardica (lavori forzati. Lavori forzati. Lavori forzati. C'è gente che lavora 10 ore in fabbrica e si spacca la schiena per avere le stesse cose di un ladro che in prigione ha tempo ed energie da buttare)

Cattive leggi + Cattiva magistratura + Cattivo corpo di polizia = Un disgraziato viene rapinato 20 volte, alla 20esima sbrocca e armi alla mano scarica tutto quello che ha con chi gli è entrato in casa. E viene punito per questo (in maniera che io non condivido, né condividerò mai, perché il diritto non può trincerarsi dietro ad uno scudo "amorale", il diritto è uno strumento creato dall'uomo per l'uomo. E non vedo niente di "inumano" nel comportamento di quell'uomo, anche se ha sicuramente ecceduto, a mente fredda)

In tutto questo, anche se non avremo mai la controprova, c'è da chiedersi se quei due fossero lì per la prima volta, oppure fosse la decima.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Una notizia tanto incredibile quanto vergognosa. Ermes Mattielli (deceduto pochi giorni fa), l'uomo che nel 2006 sparò a due rom che si entrano introdotti nella sua proprietà (per rubare del rame) causandogli lesioni gravi fu condannato ad un anno di reclusione per le lesioni provocate ai due zingari. La cosa incredibile, però, riguarda il risarcimento danni che Mattielli è stato condannato a versare ai due rom: 135mila euro. Ora che Mattielli non c'è più, la sua eredità, le sue due case, verranno utilizzati per il risarcimento nei confronti dei due ladri rom.


*Ragazzi post più sintetici. Non create dei poemi ogniqualvolta intervenite.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Novembre 2015)

Non conoscevo la dinamica dei fatti ma se le cose stanno come hanno scritto Louis e Kyle, allora, la pena è sacrosanta. Se ti entrano in casa e gli spari penso siamo tutti d'accordo che si tratti di autodifesa e non andrebbero dati risarcimenti ma qua la situazione è completamente diversa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Novembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non conoscevo la dinamica dei fatti ma se le cose stanno come hanno scritto Louis e Kyle, allora, la pena è sacrosanta. Se ti entrano in casa e gli spari penso siamo tutti d'accordo che si tratti di autodifesa e non andrebbero dati risarcimenti ma qua la situazione è completamente diversa.



E quindi secondo te si meritano un risarcimento?

No perché 135 mila euro un lavoratore che si fa male sul posto di lavoro e malauguratamente non stava rispettando tutte le norme di sicurezza (magari era caldo e non aveva l'elmetto o si ribalta con un carrello elevatore facendo una manovra scorretta o perfino non aveva il "patentino") si sogna di vedersi recapitare una somma simile..alla fine vedi che è vero, in italia rubare paga sempre, se ti va bene c'hai la refurtiva, se ti va male c'hai il risarcimento..


----------



## James Watson (11 Novembre 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Questi commenti da pistoleri sono francamente ripugnanti, espressione di una cultura violenta, incivile e pericolosa. I due tizi avevano rubato dei cavi di rame, una volta beccati sono fuggiti mollandi la refurtiva e il Mattielli li ha inseguiti, gli ha sparato e una volta a terra ha infierito, provocandogli gravi lesioni. La dinamica, per il diritto, è fin troppo chiara e la decisione giudiziale ineccepibile. Fino a prova contraria viviamo in uno Stato di diritto e non nella Babilonia di Hammurabi o nel Far West. La legittima difesa è una cosa, la giustizia privata è un'altra, ed è barbarie ed anarchia. Quello che occorre è più Stato, quello che occorre non è il Far West legalizzato, ma dotare la Magistratura e le Forze dell'ordine degli strumenti adeguati.



Concordo.
Matielli non ha sparato per difendere la propria incolumità. Basta andarsi a leggere le motivazioni del giudice (che è noto, basta fare una minima ricerca.)
Perciò non è una legittima difesa, nemmeno con l’attenuante putativa come ipotizzava la procura. Non lo è perché i due ladri hanno già abbandonato la refurtiva e stanno fuggendo, pertanto da parte loro «c’è desistenza» e non c’è pericolo per Ermes Mattielli di essere aggredito. Anche perché lui è armato di una pistola Tanfoglio, mentre Blu Helt e Cris Caris sono disarmati. Dunque, quando l’invalido di 59 anni spara 14 colpi di pistola la sera del 13 giugno 2006, ferendo gravemente i due ragazzi nomadi che gli stanno rubando nel deposito di Scalini di Arsiero, viola la legge poiché mette in atto una reazione sproporzionata rispetto all’offesa che sta subendo. A scriverlo è il giudice Cristina Bertotti nelle motivazioni della sentenza che ha suscitato polemiche e scalpore, con seguito di fiaccolata di solidarietà leghista, perché il derubato è stato condannato a 1 anno di reclusione per lesioni e a una provvisionale subito esecutiva di 120 mila euro. Il giudice conviene che da parte di Mattielli ci «possa essere stata l’erronea supposizione di trovarsi in una situazione di pericolo, tuttavia questo errore non è scusabile, cioè incolpevole, e dunque con efficacia esimente, ma è stato determinato da colpa». La dott. Bertotti ha depositato gli attesi motivi ancora una settimana fa e sono già all’attenzione del procuratore generale di Venezia Pietro Calogero, per valutare l’eventuale impugnazione. Che presenterà comunque l’avvocato difensore Maurizio Zuccollo. In una trentina di pagine il tribunale sviscera tutte le problematiche della controversa vicenda, rispondendo indirettamente anche a chi ha sostenuto che la sentenza del 5 luglio è un lasciapassare per i delinquenti. «La dinamica del fatto evidenzia l’insussistenza non solo dell’ordinario requisito di proporzione tra offesa e difesa – continua il giudice -, ma anche della reazione legittima, cioè necessaria e non sostituibile con altra reazione meno dannosa». Mattielli, insomma, aveva «un’altra possibilità perché poteva ritornare a casa e chiamare le forze dell’ordine, cosa che invece ha fatto solo dopo avere esploso tutti i colpi del caricatore». Questi argomenti, del resto, sono stati sottolineati anche dall’avvocato Andrea Massalin per conto dei propri assistiti in sede di requisitoria privata al processo. Il tribunale, tra l’altro, osserva che le versioni dei fatti offerte in aula dalle parti divergono solo su alcuni aspetti marginali. 
È lapalissiano che i due nomadi, muniti di pile e un tronchese, siano entrati per rubare. Mattielli ha sentito suonare l’allarme e si è precipitato al deposito, dove in passato erano già avvenuti altri furti. Egli ha visto due ombre che spegnevano le pile. Quindi ha sparato subito due colpi, e quando è stato a 4-5 metri ha esploso gli altri 12, «all’impazzata». Lo stesso rottamaio in aula ha spiegato che i due individui non si erano avvicinati a lui e gli avevano solo detto: «Stai zitto». Dunque, nessuna minaccia. Tutti i proiettili, 14, hanno raggiunto i due bersagli. Blu Helt è rimasto invalido (per quelli che dicono "se la sono cavata" con solo 4 mesi) e per questo gli è stata riconosciuta una provvisionale di 100 mila euro. L’avv. Zuccollo ha invocato le modifiche di legge introdotte dalla legge 59 del 2006 in materia di legittima difesa. Il giudice sul punto osserva che è stata introdotta una presunzione legale «destinata a incidere su un solo requisito, cioè la proporzione tra difesa e offesa» in presenza sì della violazione di domicilio da parte dell’aggressore come in questo caso, ma combinata all’uso di un’arma legalmente detenuta per difendere la proprietà quando non vi è desistenza e vi è pericolo di aggressione. Ma in questo caso «la sparatoria di Mattielli non era certamente finalizzata a difendere la sua incolumità». I nomadi erano disarmati, non lo hanno minacciato e avevano desistito perché stavano scappando. «È evidente – conclude il giudice – che in entrambe le fasi della sparatoria non vi è mai stato un pericolo di aggressione». E la nostra legge «non consente il sacrificio della vita o della incolumità dell’aggressore al solo fine di tutelare il patrimonio». Come insegnano la Costituzione e la Carta europea dei diritti fondamentali dell’uomo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Novembre 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> Matielli non ha sparato per difendere la propria incolumità. Basta andarsi a leggere le motivazioni del giudice (che è noto, basta fare una minima ricerca.)
> Perciò non è una legittima difesa, nemmeno con l’attenuante putativa come ipotizzava la procura. Non lo è perché i due ladri hanno già abbandonato la refurtiva e stanno fuggendo, pertanto da parte loro «c’è desistenza» e non c’è pericolo per Ermes Mattielli di essere aggredito. Anche perché lui è armato di una pistola Tanfoglio, mentre Blu Helt e Cris Caris sono disarmati. Dunque, quando l’invalido di 59 anni spara 14 colpi di pistola la sera del 13 giugno 2006, ferendo gravemente i due ragazzi nomadi che gli stanno rubando nel deposito di Scalini di Arsiero, viola la legge poiché mette in atto una reazione sproporzionata rispetto all’offesa che sta subendo. A scriverlo è il giudice Cristina Bertotti nelle motivazioni della sentenza che ha suscitato polemiche e scalpore, con seguito di fiaccolata di solidarietà leghista, perché il derubato è stato condannato a 1 anno di reclusione per lesioni e a una provvisionale subito esecutiva di 120 mila euro. Il giudice conviene che da parte di Mattielli ci «possa essere stata l’erronea supposizione di trovarsi in una situazione di pericolo, tuttavia questo errore non è scusabile, cioè incolpevole, e dunque con efficacia esimente, ma è stato determinato da colpa». La dott. Bertotti ha depositato gli attesi motivi ancora una settimana fa e sono già all’attenzione del procuratore generale di Venezia Pietro Calogero, per valutare l’eventuale impugnazione. Che presenterà comunque l’avvocato difensore Maurizio Zuccollo. In una trentina di pagine il tribunale sviscera tutte le problematiche della controversa vicenda, rispondendo indirettamente anche a chi ha sostenuto che la sentenza del 5 luglio è un lasciapassare per i delinquenti. «La dinamica del fatto evidenzia l’insussistenza non solo dell’ordinario requisito di proporzione tra offesa e difesa – continua il giudice -, ma anche della reazione legittima, cioè necessaria e non sostituibile con altra reazione meno dannosa». Mattielli, insomma, aveva «un’altra possibilità perché poteva ritornare a casa e chiamare le forze dell’ordine, cosa che invece ha fatto solo dopo avere esploso tutti i colpi del caricatore». Questi argomenti, del resto, sono stati sottolineati anche dall’avvocato Andrea Massalin per conto dei propri assistiti in sede di requisitoria privata al processo. Il tribunale, tra l’altro, osserva che le versioni dei fatti offerte in aula dalle parti divergono solo su alcuni aspetti marginali.
> È lapalissiano che i due nomadi, muniti di pile e un tronchese, siano entrati per rubare. Mattielli ha sentito suonare l’allarme e si è precipitato al deposito, dove in passato erano già avvenuti altri furti. Egli ha visto due ombre che spegnevano le pile. Quindi ha sparato subito due colpi, e quando è stato a 4-5 metri ha esploso gli altri 12, «all’impazzata». Lo stesso rottamaio in aula ha spiegato che i due individui non si erano avvicinati a lui e gli avevano solo detto: «Stai zitto». Dunque, nessuna minaccia. Tutti i proiettili, 14, hanno raggiunto i due bersagli. Blu Helt è rimasto invalido (per quelli che dicono "se la sono cavata" con solo 4 mesi) e per questo gli è stata riconosciuta una provvisionale di 100 mila euro. L’avv. Zuccollo ha invocato le modifiche di legge introdotte dalla legge 59 del 2006 in materia di legittima difesa. Il giudice sul punto osserva che è stata introdotta una presunzione legale «destinata a incidere su un solo requisito, cioè la proporzione tra difesa e offesa» in presenza sì della violazione di domicilio da parte dell’aggressore come in questo caso, ma combinata all’uso di un’arma legalmente detenuta per difendere la proprietà quando non vi è desistenza e vi è pericolo di aggressione. Ma in questo caso «la sparatoria di Mattielli non era certamente finalizzata a difendere la sua incolumità». I nomadi erano disarmati, non lo hanno minacciato e avevano desistito perché stavano scappando. «È evidente – conclude il giudice – che in entrambe le fasi della sparatoria non vi è mai stato un pericolo di aggressione». E la nostra legge «non consente il sacrificio della vita o della incolumità dell’aggressore al solo fine di tutelare il patrimonio». Come insegnano la Costituzione e la Carta europea dei diritti fondamentali dell’uomo.



Cosa mi tocca leggere...
Un uomo di 59 anni che al buio deve saper valutare se due ladri in mano hanno o no una pistola, che la frase "stai zitto" pronunciata da due ladri non sia una possibile minaccia (vorrei vedere quanti se incontrano per strada due malintenzionati che gli dicono "stai zitto" si sentono tranquilli...senza contare quante volte frasi come "stai attento" dette tra civili diventano motivi di denunce per minacce)...
Ma soprattutto il risarcimento...la follia...risarcito perché è rimasto ferito compiendo un reato...ripeto, uno vittima di un incidente sul lavoro se lo sogna un risarcimento così!...


----------



## James Watson (11 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Cosa mi tocca leggere...
> Un uomo di 59 anni che al buio deve saper valutare se due ladri in mano hanno o no una pistola, che la frase "stai zitto" pronunciata da due ladri non sia una possibile minaccia (vorrei vedere quanti se incontrano per strada due malintenzionati che gli dicono "stai zitto" si sentono tranquilli...senza contare quante volte frasi come "stai attento" dette tra civili diventano motivi di denunce per minacce)...
> Ma soprattutto il risarcimento...la follia...risarcito perché è rimasto ferito compiendo un reato...ripeto, uno vittima di un incidente sul lavoro se lo sogna un risarcimento così!...



14 colpi. 14. non 1. 14.
Con questo non voglio dire che quei due erano dei santi, ma non lo era neanche il signor Ermes, che è stato fatto passare come un martire dalla rete per ovvi fini propagandistici/elettorali.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Cosa mi tocca leggere...
> Un uomo di 59 anni che al buio deve saper valutare se due ladri in mano hanno o no una pistola, che la frase "stai zitto" pronunciata da due ladri non sia una possibile minaccia (vorrei vedere quanti se incontrano per strada due malintenzionati che gli dicono "stai zitto" si sentono tranquilli...senza contare quante volte frasi come "stai attento" dette tra civili diventano motivi di denunce per minacce)...
> Ma soprattutto il risarcimento...la follia...risarcito perché è rimasto ferito compiendo un reato...ripeto, uno vittima di un incidente sul lavoro se lo sogna un risarcimento così!...



Casi come questo purtroppo continueranno ad esserci fino a quando non si darà la possibilità di difendersi nel proprio domicilio a prescindere dal pericolo di aggressione che in casi simili oggettivamente non è valutabile dalla persona offesa che è in preda al panico. E' una norma che favorisce palesemente i ladri che basta che siano disarmati e che abbandonino volontariamente l'appartamento senza refurtiva e senza averti toccato. Si beccheranno la reclusione a qualche anno e poi usciranno e lo rifaranno nuovamente. Magari stavolta uccidendo qualcuno.

A mio modo di vedere il domicilio è strettamente collegato all'incolumità (e quindi alla vita) di una persona che è messa implicitamente in pericolo nel momento in cui qualche sconosciuto entra in casa. E quindi dovrei essere legittimato a spaccargli la testa, senza stare lì a valutare se è disarmato, cosa mi ha rubato e se ha intenzione di andarsene. Ci manca solo che gli offra un caffè e gli dia una pacca sulle spalle chiamandolo bricconcello. Bilanciamento dei diritti costituzionali, ok, ma dando preferenza alla vita del proprietario di casa e al suo domicilio. A quel punto vedi come i ladri ci penserebbero non una ma 10 volte se sapessero che rischierebbero la vita mettendo piede in casa altrui. Altro che risarcimento.


----------



## Efferosso (11 Novembre 2015)

Non ho capito, il problema è che ha sparato 14 volte?


Andiamo per gradi: chi è così scemo da uscire di casa "senza una ragione" (chiamare la polizia è la cosa più logica da fare, sempre, se funziona) e mettersi allo scoperto? Quando mi hanno rubato in casa, da piccolo, mio padre aveva timore ad uscire dalla porta e fare due metri, due, mazza da baseball in mano, per riprendere la refurtiva lasciata cadere davanti all'uscio.
Immagino, posso dedurre, sia stato esasperato dalla situazione e sarà successo che lo stato non lo ha mai aiutato. Non c'è diversa logica.
Poi, come controlla, da solo, in breve, un'area "capannone", che sarà stata ben ampia, non certo un salotto di casa? Quindi come faccio a sapere quanta gente effettivamente mi è entrata?
Logica basilare vuole che la prima cosa a cui uno pensa in questa situazione è la propria pelle. Nessuno, nessuno esce rivoltella alla mano stile far quest con una risata satanica a sparare per ammazzare la gente. Anche perché se no se ne sarebbe andato in giro a sparare ai barboni, per gioco.
Continuando, uno si trova due a qualche metro da sé, spengono le torce e si rivolgono a lui (quindi non sono "alla sprovvista", sono ben consci della sua presenza), e dunque da lì lui perde di vista questi due soggetti (o, perlomeno, non è in grado di capire cosa stiano facendo effettivamente. C'è luce abbastanza da colpire 14 volte su 14, ma non ce n'è abbastanza per colpire a morte. Prendere 14 volte due corpi e non uccidere vuol dire veramente non aver avuto la possibilità di mirare, penso sia qualcosa di difficilmente controvertibile) che potrebbero non essere soli, che potrebbero essere armati, che potrebbero aver spento le fonti di luce, per poterlo aggredire.
E poi c'è da capire dove effettivamente fossero. Un capannone non è generalmente uno spazio sprovvisto di nascondigli, aperto. Se due stanno "scappando" bisogna vedere dove stanno scappando. Se stanno uscendo dalla proprietà è un conto, se stanno solo correndo lontano dal proprietario, potrebbero andare ovunque, lì dentro: dietro ad una pila di bancali come su una scala.

Tutto queste decisioni devono essere prese in un minuto. Forse meno. Di sicuro da quando vedi i criminali a pochi metri da te, in meno di cinque secondi.
Poi, dopo che sei stato derubato, dopo che lo stato non ti ha aiutato n volte, e dopo che i giudici si prendono i mesi, se non gli anni, per valutare una situazione in cui tu rischi la vita, e la rischi per davvero, ti dicono che hai sparato troppo, che la reazione è stata eccessiva, che hai sparato per uccidere, che gli devi lasciare la casa quando 

Io a questo stato di diritto non riesco a credere, scusatemi.

E scusatemi se mi permetto di dire che è tutto molto semplice, seduti in poltrona, al sicuro. Meno semplice è decidere cosa fare quando sei da solo, contro chi sta mettendo a repentaglio la tua fonte di sostentamento, di notte, al buio, sentendo in pericolo la tua vita. Una situazione che di fatto di viene imposta, alla luce dei precedenti, alla luce di una irruzione che ti è stata imposta.

Ah, se posso, passatemi un commento che spero non venga inteso come razzista.
Diversi operatori delle forze dell'ordine sono sempre della tesi che molteplici stranieri, a seconda del paese di provenienza, sono molto più furbi di quel che si pensa, e sono ben consci di come lavori la giustizia in italia. Queste persone si fanno grasse risate del nostro sistema legale in toto, a partire dalla legge fino alla pena detentiva in sé. Perché, dai paesi da cui vengono, nel migliore dei casi vengono freddati dal proprietario di casa, nel peggiore finiscono a marcire letteralmente a pane e acqua per un decenni in un buco.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Novembre 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> 14 colpi. 14. non 1. 14.
> Con questo non voglio dire che quei due erano dei santi, ma non lo era neanche il signor Ermes, che è stato fatto passare come un martire dalla rete per ovvi fini propagandistici/elettorali.



Ma dico tu l'hai visto quel signore?..io per sbaglio poco tempo fa l'ho visto in tv...mi è parso tutto fuorché un sicario o un pazzoide omicida...era una persona che definirei semi-analfabeta, e si vedeva che era un uomo distrutto da sta vicenda in cui lui, vera vittima, si è visto crollare il mondo addosso...
Cioè nessuno per altro prova un minimo di pietà verso una persona che dal 2006 si è visto per 9 anni la vita rovinata fino a morire di crepacuore per lo stress causato da questa vicenda...ma ovviamente i due ladri non verranno processati per aver causato a morte di questo signore..si godranno meritatamente la sua casa..se la sono sudata direi...


----------



## Arrigo4ever (11 Novembre 2015)

Rapinate e bastonate in casa a Cento : e' morta la pensionata Cloe Govoni .


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E quindi secondo te si meritano un risarcimento?
> 
> No perché 135 mila euro un lavoratore che si fa male sul posto di lavoro e malauguratamente non stava rispettando tutte le norme di sicurezza (magari era caldo e non aveva l'elmetto o si ribalta con un carrello elevatore facendo una manovra scorretta o perfino non aveva il "patentino") si sogna di vedersi recapitare una somma simile..alla fine vedi che è vero, in italia rubare paga sempre, se ti va bene c'hai la refurtiva, se ti va male c'hai il risarcimento..


Kyle ti sta rispondendo come meglio non potrei.


----------



## Djici (11 Novembre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Casi come questo purtroppo continueranno ad esserci fino a quando non si darà la possibilità di difendersi nel proprio domicilio a prescindere dal pericolo di aggressione che in casi simili oggettivamente non è valutabile dalla persona offesa che è in preda al panico. E' una norma che favorisce palesemente i ladri che basta che siano disarmati e che abbandonino volontariamente l'appartamento senza refurtiva e senza averti toccato. Si beccheranno la reclusione a qualche anno e poi usciranno e lo rifaranno nuovamente. Magari stavolta uccidendo qualcuno.
> 
> A mio modo di vedere il domicilio è strettamente collegato all'incolumità (e quindi alla vita) di una persona che è messa implicitamente in pericolo nel momento in cui qualche sconosciuto entra in casa. E quindi dovrei essere legittimato a spaccargli la testa, senza stare lì a valutare se è disarmato, cosa mi ha rubato e se ha intenzione di andarsene. Ci manca solo che gli offra un caffè e gli dia una pacca sulle spalle chiamandolo bricconcello. Bilanciamento dei diritti costituzionali, ok, ma dando preferenza alla vita del proprietario di casa e al suo domicilio. A quel punto vedi come i ladri ci penserebbero non una ma 10 volte se sapessero che rischierebbero la vita mettendo piede in casa altrui. Altro che risarcimento.



Perfetto.


----------



## Djici (11 Novembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Non ho capito, il problema è che ha sparato 14 volte?
> 
> 
> Andiamo per gradi: chi è così scemo da uscire di casa "senza una ragione" (chiamare la polizia è la cosa più logica da fare, sempre, se funziona) e mettersi allo scoperto? Quando mi hanno rubato in casa, da piccolo, mio padre aveva timore ad uscire dalla porta e fare due metri, due, mazza da baseball in mano, per riprendere la refurtiva lasciata cadere davanti all'uscio.
> ...



Ecco un altro post perfetto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Novembre 2015)

Arrigo4ever ha scritto:


> Rapinate e bastonate in casa a Cento : e' morta la pensionata Cloe Govoni .



Chissà queste due belle facce oneste che risarcimento pagheranno.....


----------



## James Watson (12 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma dico tu l'hai visto quel signore?..io per sbaglio poco tempo fa l'ho visto in tv...mi è parso tutto fuorché un sicario o un pazzoide omicida...era una persona che definirei semi-analfabeta, e si vedeva che era un uomo distrutto da sta vicenda in cui lui, vera vittima, si è visto crollare il mondo addosso...
> Cioè nessuno per altro prova un minimo di pietà verso una persona che dal 2006 si è visto per 9 anni la vita rovinata fino a morire di crepacuore per lo stress causato da questa vicenda...ma ovviamente i due ladri non verranno processati per aver causato a morte di questo signore..si godranno meritatamente la sua casa..se la sono sudata direi...



Di fronte ad un post del genere alzo le mani. Chi ha detto di non provare nessuna pietà per il signore? io sono cristiano, per natura provo pietà per chiunque sia passato a miglior vita. Qui si sta dicendo che quella non è stata legittima difesa. Perché la legittima difesa è una cosa ben diversa dal sparare ad un ladro in fuga scaricandogli addosso un intero caricatore. I due ladri non verranno processati? prima di tutto, in qualsiasi stato di diritto sarebbe praticamente impossibile dimostrare la correlazione tra l'evento rapina e la morte (a distanza di anni) del signore, in secundis, i ladri sono già stati processati e condannati. Uno di loro come riportato è rimasto invalido, per cui vediamo di evitare di far passare il messaggio che non hanno subito conseguenze. Se vogliamo discutere del diritto. Se vogliamo discutere di sentimenti e sensazioni ti posso dire che per me quei due dovevano essere sbattuti dentro e avrebbero dovuto scontare il massimo della pena prevista per i reati a loro imputati fino all'ultimo giorno, come dovrebbe essere per tutti i delinquenti che commettono qualsiasi reato. Qui si sta discutendo del fatto che un caso di reazione spropositata di difesa è stato fatto passare sul web come un "pensionato poveretto si difende dai ladri brutti e cattivi e lo stato cattivone se la prende con lui e non con i ladri. poverino" con il preciso intento di supportare una precisa battaglia politica. Negare questo vuol dire essere in malafede oppure essere un po' ingenui e non aver capito cosa c'è dietro.
Ah, in b4, io personalmente ho subito diversi episodi di questo genere, furti in casa, con presenza mia e dei miei famigliari. Ora, avrò un sangue freddo particolare io ma mai in nessun caso mi è venuto in mente di reagire o di contrastare i malfattori. Guardacaso non mi è mai successo niente, né a me né ai miei famigliari. E sarò anche stato fortunato perché il grosso della refurtiva è sempre stato recuperato dalle forze dell'ordine nel corso di qualche giorno. In una decina di furti subiti alla fine c'ho smenato un vecchio pc portatile e qualche collana d'oro. Girano i maroni, certo.. ma non baratterei mai questo con mettere a rischio la mia incolumità o quella dei miei famigliari o con il rischio di andare a processo per tentato omicidio o peggio.


----------



## Efferosso (12 Novembre 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Di fronte ad un post del genere alzo le mani. Chi ha detto di non provare nessuna pietà per il signore? io sono cristiano, per natura provo pietà per chiunque sia passato a miglior vita. Qui si sta dicendo che quella non è stata legittima difesa. Perché la legittima difesa è una cosa ben diversa dal sparare ad un ladro in fuga scaricandogli addosso un intero caricatore. I due ladri non verranno processati? prima di tutto, in qualsiasi stato di diritto sarebbe praticamente impossibile dimostrare la correlazione tra l'evento rapina e la morte (a distanza di anni) del signore, in secundis, i ladri sono già stati processati e condannati. Uno di loro come riportato è rimasto invalido, per cui vediamo di evitare di far passare il messaggio che non hanno subito conseguenze. Se vogliamo discutere del diritto. Se vogliamo discutere di sentimenti e sensazioni ti posso dire che per me quei due dovevano essere sbattuti dentro e avrebbero dovuto scontare il massimo della pena prevista per i reati a loro imputati fino all'ultimo giorno, come dovrebbe essere per tutti i delinquenti che commettono qualsiasi reato. Qui si sta discutendo del fatto che un caso di reazione spropositata di difesa è stato fatto passare sul web come un "pensionato poveretto si difende dai ladri brutti e cattivi e lo stato cattivone se la prende con lui e non con i ladri. poverino" con il preciso intento di supportare una precisa battaglia politica. Negare questo vuol dire essere in malafede oppure essere un po' ingenui e non aver capito cosa c'è dietro.
> Ah, in b4, io personalmente ho subito diversi episodi di questo genere, furti in casa, con presenza mia e dei miei famigliari. Ora, avrò un sangue freddo particolare io ma mai in nessun caso mi è venuto in mente di reagire o di contrastare i malfattori. Guardacaso non mi è mai successo niente, né a me né ai miei famigliari. E sarò anche stato fortunato perché il grosso della refurtiva è sempre stato recuperato dalle forze dell'ordine nel corso di qualche giorno. In una decina di furti subiti alla fine c'ho smenato un vecchio pc portatile e qualche collana d'oro. Girano i maroni, certo.. ma non baratterei mai questo con mettere a rischio la mia incolumità o quella dei miei famigliari o con il rischio di andare a processo per tentato omicidio o peggio.



E' tutto qui.
Si parla di reazione sproposita e di tentato omicidio.
Chi è il folle che se ne esce di casa rivoltella alla mano con l'intento di sparare rischiando a) la vita b) un'accusa di tentato omicidio c) l'incolumità dei propri cari, se può avere giustizia e avere salva la propria fonte di sostentamento senza rischiare tutto ciò? Ma nemmeno un poveretto con la prima elementare.
Basta rispondere a questa domanda per avere chiare le intenzioni di quell'uomo. Perché, se si vuole parlare di tentato omicidio e non di legittima di difesa, la volontà dell'imputato è CRUCIALE.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Novembre 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ah, in b4, io personalmente ho subito diversi episodi di questo genere, furti in casa, con presenza mia e dei miei famigliari. Ora, avrò un sangue freddo particolare io ma mai in nessun caso mi è venuto in mente di reagire o di contrastare i malfattori. Guardacaso non mi è mai successo niente, né a me né ai miei famigliari. E sarò anche stato fortunato perché il grosso della refurtiva è sempre stato recuperato dalle forze dell'ordine nel corso di qualche giorno. In una decina di furti subiti alla fine c'ho smenato un vecchio pc portatile e qualche collana d'oro. Girano i maroni, certo.. ma non baratterei mai questo con mettere a rischio la mia incolumità o quella dei miei famigliari o con il rischio di andare a processo per tentato omicidio o peggio.



Anch'io alzo le mani di fronte a questo tuo post...è evidente che la tua esperienza con ladri educati che in decine di furti non hanno mai creato particolare disturbo ci pone su piani di discussione diversi...non so dove abiti, forse in qualche zona di quelle che si definiscono "tranquille"...non lo so...sto signore stava nei bassi fondi, io per motivi che non sto qui a spiegare i bassi fondi ho avuto modo di conoscerli e vi spiego cosa succede lì con i ladri: ti entrano in casa spesso con irruenza, sempre almeno in due (a volte 3-4) già solo entrando non si curano di scassinare la serratura ma generalmente se trovano chiuso divelgono la porta o la finestra (1000-2000€ di danni solo per quello), se ti beccano in casa ti va bene se con qualche gas ti addormentano e poi fanno i loro comodi, ma sono rari quelli così "raffinati" di solito se ti svegli o se sei ancora in piedi o se rientri beccandoli ti tramortiscono e ti legano, qui se finisce così sei già fortunatissimo, soprattutto se trovano un bottino buono e poi se ne vanno, se invece sei sfortunato e non c'hai nulla da rubare rischi che ti pestino a sangue pensando bene che gli dirai dove si trovano soldi o oro (e non è che ti credono molto anche se è vero che non ne hai)..a volte trovi i sadici che oltre alle percosse si divertono a violentare qualche donna (tua moglie o tua figlia, lascio immaginare cosa vuol dire...) ogni tanto ci sono anche quelli che si lasciano dietro il cadavere (rari, ma in certi casi forse è meglio morire che assistere a certe cose). Se invece non ci sei se ti va bene trovi la casa rivoltata, se hanno rubato cose di valore o no cambia poco, devi comunque buttare via molta roba perché chi lo sa chi l'ha toccata e cosa c'hanno fatto?..io mutande rovistate da ladri non le tocco manco morto, nemmeno dopo averle lavate a 90°..Ah poi in ultima, spesso sono soliti, se non trovano nulla, a lasciare dei "ricordini" tipo divani e materassi tagliati, televisori e altre cose di valore che non rubano rotte, muri e letti imbrattati di feci/urine.

Quando hai a che fare con questo genere di "bestie" capisci perché la diplomazia non funziona molto, e allora il poveraccio di turno, che sa di essere abbandonato a se stesso (mi viene da ridere quando sento che doveva chiamare la polizia...certo, che se mi va bene risponde altrimenti sto 15 minuti in linea col 112 e che mi mandano una pattuglia che arriva rapidissima in.....un'ora?), può solo armarsi e difendersi come meglio riesce...ripeto, sono i ladri che si mettono in pericolo andando a rubare, se ne stessero a casa loro l'omicida volontario in questione non sarebbe certo andato a ferirli..


----------



## Efferosso (13 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Anch'io alzo le mani di fronte a questo tuo post...è evidente che la tua esperienza con ladri educati che in decine di furti non hanno mai creato particolare disturbo ci pone su piani di discussione diversi...non so dove abiti, forse in qualche zona di quelle che si definiscono "tranquille"...non lo so...sto signore stava nei bassi fondi, io per motivi che non sto qui a spiegare i bassi fondi ho avuto modo di conoscerli e vi spiego cosa succede lì con i ladri: ti entrano in casa spesso con irruenza, sempre almeno in due (a volte 3-4) già solo entrando non si curano di scassinare la serratura ma generalmente se trovano chiuso divelgono la porta o la finestra (1000-2000€ di danni solo per quello), se ti beccano in casa ti va bene se con qualche gas ti addormentano e poi fanno i loro comodi, ma sono rari quelli così "raffinati" di solito se ti svegli o se sei ancora in piedi o se rientri beccandoli ti tramortiscono e ti legano, qui se finisce così sei già fortunatissimo, soprattutto se trovano un bottino buono e poi se ne vanno, se invece sei sfortunato e non c'hai nulla da rubare rischi che ti pestino a sangue pensando bene che gli dirai dove si trovano soldi o oro (e non è che ti credono molto anche se è vero che non ne hai)..a volte trovi i sadici che oltre alle percosse si divertono a violentare qualche donna (tua moglie o tua figlia, lascio immaginare cosa vuol dire...) ogni tanto ci sono anche quelli che si lasciano dietro il cadavere (rari, ma in certi casi forse è meglio morire che assistere a certe cose). Se invece non ci sei se ti va bene trovi la casa rivoltata, se hanno rubato cose di valore o no cambia poco, devi comunque buttare via molta roba perché chi lo sa chi l'ha toccata e cosa c'hanno fatto?..io mutande rovistate da ladri non le tocco manco morto, nemmeno dopo averle lavate a 90°..Ah poi in ultima, spesso sono soliti, se non trovano nulla, a lasciare dei "ricordini" tipo divani e materassi tagliati, televisori e altre cose di valore che non rubano rotte, muri e letti imbrattati di feci/urine.
> 
> Quando hai a che fare con questo genere di "bestie" capisci perché la diplomazia non funziona molto, e allora il poveraccio di turno, che sa di essere abbandonato a se stesso (mi viene da ridere quando sento che doveva chiamare la polizia...certo, che se mi va bene risponde altrimenti sto 15 minuti in linea col 112 e che mi mandano una pattuglia che arriva rapidissima in.....un'ora?), può solo armarsi e difendersi come meglio riesce...ripeto, sono i ladri che si mettono in pericolo andando a rubare, se ne stessero a casa loro l'omicida volontario in questione non sarebbe certo andato a ferirli..



Una mia amica purtroppo si è ritrovata la casa devastata.
Ha dovuto cambiare i sanitari nel momento in cui ha trovato tutto completamente imbrattato di sangue.


----------



## cris (13 Novembre 2015)

ma secondo voi è normale che suona l'allarme del magazzino, esci di casa tua impugnando la pistola carica, vedi tizi nel magazzino che non ti stanno aggredendo (motivo che lo giustificherebbe) ma in lontananza prima gli spari dei colpi (che vanno a segn) e poi scarichi il caricatore addosso a due persone che ancora meno di prima danno impressione di aggredirti, essendo feriti?

A me sembra far west, se tutti si armassero di pistole e fossero autorizzati atteggiamenti di questo tipo, non pensate di certo che i ladri non esisterebbero piu, i ladri si armerebbero a loro volta e sarebbero più propensi a sparare per primi.

cioè qua magari passa pure il messaggio che sti animali siano sostenuti da parte mia, ma semplicemente qua nn vedo proprio una casistica di "legittima difesa della propria inculomita" che giustificherebbe ampiamente il forargli la testa


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Novembre 2015)

cris ha scritto:


> ma secondo voi è normale che suona l'allarme del magazzino, esci di casa tua impugnando la pistola carica, vedi tizi nel magazzino che non ti stanno aggredendo (motivo che lo giustificherebbe) ma in lontananza prima gli spari dei colpi (che vanno a segn) e poi scarichi il caricatore addosso a due persone che ancora meno di prima danno impressione di aggredirti, essendo feriti?
> 
> A me sembra far west, se tutti si armassero di pistole e fossero autorizzati atteggiamenti di questo tipo, non pensate di certo che i ladri non esisterebbero piu, i ladri si armerebbero a loro volta e sarebbero più propensi a sparare per primi.
> 
> cioè qua magari passa pure il messaggio che sti animali siano sostenuti da parte mia, ma semplicemente qua nn vedo proprio una casistica di "legittima difesa della propria inculomita" che giustificherebbe ampiamente il forargli la testa



Razionalmente hai totalmente ragione, 
ma non so quanto si possa accusare una persona di perdere il controllo di fronte a un aggressione o a una rapina.


----------



## Efferosso (13 Novembre 2015)

cris ha scritto:


> ma secondo voi è normale che suona l'allarme del magazzino, esci di casa tua impugnando la pistola carica, vedi tizi nel magazzino che non ti stanno aggredendo (motivo che lo giustificherebbe) ma in lontananza prima gli spari dei colpi (che vanno a segn) e poi scarichi il caricatore addosso a due persone che ancora meno di prima danno impressione di aggredirti, essendo feriti?
> 
> A me sembra far west, se tutti si armassero di pistole e fossero autorizzati atteggiamenti di questo tipo, non pensate di certo che i ladri non esisterebbero piu, i ladri si armerebbero a loro volta e sarebbero più propensi a sparare per primi.
> 
> cioè qua magari passa pure il messaggio che sti animali siano sostenuti da parte mia, ma semplicemente qua nn vedo proprio una casistica di "legittima difesa della propria inculomita" che giustificherebbe ampiamente il forargli la testa



Ha colpito 14 volte senza uccidere, perché i due hanno spento le fonti di illuminazione. Ha sparato "all'impazzata", senza avere la possibilità di mirare (ed è proprio per questo che non ha ucciso, come fai a centrare due bersagli 14 volte senza ucciderli?).
E' tutto qui: non voleva uccidere nessuno, almeno nelle intenzioni. Seguendo una semplice logica dei fatti, è arrivato in un ambiente a quel punto ostile, senza avere una reale percezione della situazione (quanti fossero, che intenzioni avessero) e, spaventato, ha cominciato a sparare.
Ma solo a me sembra una situazione cristallina dal punto di vista prettamente logico (posto che, chiaro, se poi un esame balistico mi dimostra che si è avvicinato, ha sputato loro addosso, e, sadicamente, ha cominciato a sparare da mezzo metro a braccia e gambe per il gusto di vederli soffrire, allora parliamo proprio d'altro) 

Tu ti trovi davanti due in un ambiente pieno di nascondigli, ad un certo punto diventa buio, quelli si rivolgono a te dicendo di tacere, e non vedi più cosa stanno facendo, perché non c'è luce, hai una pistola in mano e sei, per dire, a tre/quattro metri da loro. Cosa fai, scappi voltandogli le spalle? Punti e non fai niente?
Io sparo, e scarico tutto il caricatore, certamente. Sia come reazione d'istinto sia a mente fredda.
Rischi la vita sia non pensandoci che pensandoci, una volta che non hai modo di verificare cosa stiano effettivamente facendo.


----------



## cris (13 Novembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Razionalmente hai totalmente ragione,
> ma non so quanto si possa accusare una persona di perdere il controllo di fronte a un aggressione o a una rapina.



se uno perde un po troppo il controllo e comincia ad avere una reazione spropositata combinando un casino, direi che è logico che poi ne paghi delle conseguenze. 
tutti siamo dentro questo rischio, in qualsiasi casistica della vita in cui si perde il controllo e si fa un danno.


----------



## Efferosso (13 Novembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Razionalmente hai totalmente ragione,
> ma non so quanto si possa accusare una persona di perdere il controllo di fronte a un aggressione o a una rapina.



Ma anche razionalmente, in quelle condizioni, ha fatto bene.
Hai davanti a te una piena minaccia alla tua vita, per quel che ne sai.

E' inutile parlare di difesa proporzionata all'offesa, se tu non hai gli elementi per sapere se questa sussiste o meno.
Se no facciamo "all'americana", non sei autorizzato a sparare finché non sparano loro.
Solo che così ci resti secco 9 volte su 10.

Dal punto di vista del soggetto in questione (da quello che pare emergere) il fatto che quelli avessero effettivamente o meno delle pistole, è ininfluente. Non so se riesco a spiegarmi.


----------



## cris (13 Novembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Ma anche razionalmente, in quelle condizioni, ha fatto bene.
> Hai davanti a te una piena minaccia alla tua vita, per quel che ne sai.
> 
> E' inutile parlare di difesa proporzionata all'offesa, se tu non hai gli elementi per sapere se questa sussiste o meno.
> ...



ma dove è la piena minaccia alla tua vita? ma stattene in casa o non entrartene nel magazzino se sai che dentro ce qualcuno.. che so, puoi urlare, fare casino, digli di andarsene, ci son mille altre opzioni che non minaccerebbero la tua vita. 

a me sembra che lui abbia preso na pistola, l'abbia caricata, si sia diretto appositamente dai ladri, della serie adesso mi hanno rotto le palle se li becco gli sparo, probabilmente esasperato dai continui furti subiti.

non è una persona a cui son entrati nel salotto o in camera da letto mentre e in casa e viene aggredita, è una persona che si è recata armata probabilmente con l'intento di "dare una lezione" o cose del genere. non è uno che subisce qualcosa che minacci la sua incolumità senza volerlo.

non è un caso se è stato accusato di "tentato omicidio" e non di "eccesso di legittima difesa".

questa è, a mio modo di vedere, giustizia privata.


----------



## Efferosso (13 Novembre 2015)

cris ha scritto:


> ma dove è la piena minaccia alla tua vita? ma stattene in casa o non entrartene nel magazzino se sai che dentro ce qualcuno.. che so, puoi urlare, fare casino, digli di andarsene, ci son mille altre opzioni che non minaccerebbero la tua vita.
> 
> a me sembra che lui abbia preso na pistola, l'abbia caricata, si sia diretto appositamente dai ladri, della serie adesso mi hanno rotto le palle se li becco gli sparo, probabilmente esasperato dai continui furti subiti.
> 
> ...



Appunto.
Che senso ha uscire, rivoltella alla mano, e mettere in pericolo a) la tua vita b) la tua sicurezza, rischiando la galera c) l'incolumità dei propri familiari? Non c'è nessuna logica in questo.
Ci DEVE essere una ragione a monte, se no parliamo di un pazzo squilibrato.
Forse la polizia non ha mai fatto niente? Forse, ad andare avanti così, avrebbe chiuso la propria attività? Forse temeva, a seguito degli ultimi furti, che la situazione sarebbe peggiorata?
Poi continuo a dire, si sta parlando di tentato omicidio: ha sparato 14 volte e non li ha uccisi. Ci rendiamo conto che, se avesse voluto e potuto effettivamente, avrebbe SICURAMENTE ucciso, con 14 colpi andati a segno? Non è che ha semplicemente sparato all'impazzata perché, almeno dal suo punto di vista, sotto minaccia?

Poi, ti ripeto, può anche essere come dici tu. Può aver perso la testa e aver infierito volontariamente sui due, uscendo con il preciso intento di fare del male al massimo delle sue possibilità. Trovo però sia una ipotesi non logica, perché se quello fosse stato il livello di violenza a cui poteva ambire, avrebbe scatenato una tale ira verso chiunque, non avrebbe avuto "bisogno" della scusa dei ladri.


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Novembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Appunto.
> Che senso ha uscire, rivoltella alla mano, e mettere in pericolo a) la tua vita b) la tua sicurezza, rischiando la galera c) l'incolumità dei propri familiari? Non c'è nessuna logica in questo.
> Ci DEVE essere una ragione a monte, se no parliamo di un pazzo squilibrato.
> Forse la polizia non ha mai fatto niente? Forse, ad andare avanti così, avrebbe chiuso la propria attività? Forse temeva, a seguito degli ultimi furti, che la situazione sarebbe peggiorata?
> ...



Scusa, ma dove sarebbe la logica nel fatto che io possa (per esempio) buttare l'acido in faccia a mia moglie? Non c'è e nemmeno la gelosia lo giustificherebbe, eppure mi sbatterebbero dentro per lesioni gravissime, senza stare a chiedersi qual è il senso o la logica.

A me pare lampante che il Mattielli abbia agito con l'intenzione di ammazzare i due ladri, l'unico senso che si può trovare è che fosse esaperato, ma non è assolutamente un'esimente tale da scriminarlo.
Poi parliamoci chiaro, magari con un bravo avvocato gli avrebbero dato il vizio di mente, ma questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## Efferosso (13 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Scusa, ma dove sarebbe la logica nel fatto che io possa (per esempio) buttare l'acido in faccia a mia moglie? Non c'è e nemmeno la gelosia lo giustificherebbe, eppure mi sbatterebbero dentro per lesioni gravissime, senza stare a chiedersi qual è il senso o la logica.
> 
> A me pare lampante che il Mattielli abbia agito con l'intenzione di ammazzare i due ladri, l'unico senso che si può trovare è che fosse esaperato, ma non è assolutamente un'esimente tale da scriminarlo.
> Poi parliamoci chiaro, magari con un bravo avvocato gli avrebbero dato il vizio di mente, ma questo è un altro discorso.



Il problema è la minaccia.
Si parla sempre di proporzione fra offesa e reazione.

Io questa domanda la faccio a tutti: siete armati di una pistola (e questo, di base, non vuol dire che volete uccidere), arrivate in un capannone, di notte, vi trovate davanti due che spengono le fonti di illuminazione e vi dicono di stare zitto. Siete, per dire, a 4/5 metri da loro. Voi cosa fate? Sparate, oppure voltate le spalle a due (sperando siano solo due) che non sapete cosa stiano facendo, al buio?

Al di là del fatto che per come sono fatto io (che di base non farei male ad una mosca), sparerei eccome, io continuo a non vedere un intento di uccidere se con 14 colpi da una distanza del genere non ha ucciso. Non ha visto più niente, e, per paura, ha sparato. Almeno io la vedo così. E' l'unica, perché spari a casaccio nel buio, non è che stai cercando di freddare qualcuno a sangue freddo, hai paura e ti difendi con quello che hai in mano. Ti pare così inverosimile?

La logica sta nella situazione. Un motivo deve averlo per agire così. Altrimenti, ripeto, poteva andare a sparare ai barboni per strada, se aveva tutta sta voglia di uccidere. Cosa gliene tornava in tasca ad uccidere quei due? Dov'è il movente, la volontà di farlo? Oltretutto, scusate, se quest'uomo ha avuto tutti questi problemi di salute, di stress, dopo questa cosa, non penso sia esattamente quel "tipico killer" a cui frega niente delle sue vittime...


----------



## cris (13 Novembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Appunto.
> Che senso ha uscire, rivoltella alla mano, e mettere in pericolo a) la tua vita b) la tua sicurezza, rischiando la galera c) l'incolumità dei propri familiari? Non c'è nessuna logica in questo.
> Ci DEVE essere una ragione a monte, se no parliamo di un pazzo squilibrato.
> Forse la polizia non ha mai fatto niente? Forse, ad andare avanti così, avrebbe chiuso la propria attività? Forse temeva, a seguito degli ultimi furti, che la situazione sarebbe peggiorata?
> ...


Trovi la logica in una cosa che non la ha. la logica sarebbe stata di non mettere in minaccia la propria vita.
Ripeto, a mio modo di vedere, esasperato dai furti, è andato di sua spontanea volontà a mettersi nel fulcro della zona "pericolosa", con un arma d'offesa carica. 
mi viene difficile pensare che uno se spara all'impazzata verso delle persone, lo faccia senza la consapevolezza del rischio di ammazzarle. sarebbe un pazzo.

comunque credo che la mia idea sia chiara, io spesso son stato dalla parte di chi magari ha avuto un "eccesso di legittima difesa", perchè comprendo che possa essere veramente difficile vivere quei momenti e io stesso potrei finire per cascarci.
Ma in questo caso a me pare un tentato omicidio, non una legittima difesa o un eccesso di legittima difesa.

il fatto che in altre casistiche passate, sono avvenuti dibattiti su legittima difesa/eccesso di legittima difesa, mentre stavolta sul tentato omicidio/eccesso di legittima difesa,credo sia un indicatore.


----------



## Efferosso (13 Novembre 2015)

cris ha scritto:


> Trovi la logica in una cosa che non la ha. la logica sarebbe stata di non mettere in minaccia la propria vita.
> Ripeto, a mio modo di vedere, esasperato dai furti, è andato di sua spontanea volontà a mettersi nel fulcro della zona "pericolosa", con un arma d'offesa carica.
> mi viene difficile pensare che uno se spara all'impazzata verso delle persone, lo faccia senza la consapevolezza del rischio di ammazzarle. sarebbe un pazzo.
> 
> ...



Ma della consapevolezza che sarebbero potuti morire, non ci piove.
Ma la volontà di uccidere è un'altra cosa.


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Novembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Il problema è la minaccia.
> Si parla sempre di proporzione fra offesa e reazione.
> 
> Io questa domanda la faccio a tutti: siete armati di una pistola (e questo, di base, non vuol dire che volete uccidere), arrivate in un capannone, di notte, vi trovate davanti due che spengono le fonti di illuminazione e vi dicono di stare zitto. Siete, per dire, a 4/5 metri da loro. Voi cosa fate? Sparate, oppure voltate le spalle a due (sperando siano solo due) che non sapete cosa stiano facendo, al buio?
> ...



Stai facendo una descrizione che non corrisponde alla ricostruzione dei fatti e agli studi balistici, che ora ti sintetizzo (altrimenti partiamo dai presupposti sbagliati):
- suona l'allarme, Mattielli si veste e prende la sua pistola, e scende
- Mattielli va nel capannone e spara ai due ladri, verso le c.d. "fonti di illuminazione", cioè le torce, colpendo un ladro alla schiena e l'altro al femore (che si spappola)
- i due ladri cadono a terra feriti implorando pietà e chiedendo di chiamare i carabinieri
- Mattielli si avvicina ai due, al primo spara 4 colpi a gambe e braccia, e col quinto colpo punta alla testa e lo colpisce alla bocca (il colpo gli spacca la mascella e gli buca la lingua); al secondo gli spara 9 colpi addosso

Cos'è questo, se non tentato omicidio? Tentato solletico?


----------



## Efferosso (13 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Stai facendo una descrizione che non corrisponde alla ricostruzione dei fatti e agli studi balistici, che ora ti sintetizzo (altrimenti partiamo dai presupposti sbagliati):
> - suona l'allarme, Mattielli si veste e prende la sua pistola, e scende
> - Mattielli va nel capannone e spara ai due ladri, verso le c.d. "fonti di illuminazione", cioè le torce, colpendo un ladro alla schiena e l'altro al femore (che si spappola)
> - i due ladri cadono a terra feriti implorando pietà e chiedendo di chiamare i carabinieri
> ...



Mi dai delle informazioni che onestamente non avevo.
Avevo letto altro e, se così stanno le cose, è ovvio che la situazione è ben diversa.


----------



## cris (14 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Stai facendo una descrizione che non corrisponde alla ricostruzione dei fatti e agli studi balistici, che ora ti sintetizzo (altrimenti partiamo dai presupposti sbagliati):
> - suona l'allarme, Mattielli si veste e prende la sua pistola, e scende
> - Mattielli va nel capannone e spara ai due ladri, verso le c.d. "fonti di illuminazione", cioè le torce, colpendo un ladro alla schiena e l'altro al femore (che si spappola)
> *- i due ladri cadono a terra feriti implorando pietà e chiedendo di chiamare i carabinieri
> ...



dopo di questa descrizione, direi che non c'è altro di cui discutere, ragazzi.


----------



## kolao95 (14 Novembre 2015)

Vergogna senza precedenti, sono disgustato.


----------



## davoreb (16 Novembre 2015)

Magari è giusto punire la persona che ha sparato ma premiare i criminali che hanno tentato la rapina è scandaloso.


----------



## James Watson (16 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Anch'io alzo le mani di fronte a questo tuo post...è evidente che la tua esperienza con ladri educati che in decine di furti non hanno mai creato particolare disturbo ci pone su piani di discussione diversi...non so dove abiti, forse in qualche zona di quelle che si definiscono "tranquille"...non lo so…
> (..omiss..)
> può solo armarsi e difendersi come meglio riesce...ripeto, sono i ladri che si mettono in pericolo andando a rubare, se ne stessero a casa loro l'omicida volontario in questione non sarebbe certo andato a ferirli..



Per la cronaca: in due episodi sono entrati in casa, mi hanno chiuso in stanza con la chiave dall'esterno e in uno dei casi mi hanno detto:" non fate niente, non reagite e non vi faremo niente, vogliamo solo i soldi". Mi sarà andata bene che sono stati di parola. Abito in una villa (sì proprio una di quelle famigerate ville) in Brianza per cui posso dire di essere in una zona relativamente tranquilla, il problema dei furti c'è da qualche anno. Però a mio modo i bassifondi li conosco abbastanza bene visto che ho abitato in uno dei quartieri più malfamati di una città spagnola e frequento molto spesso un paese del sud italia dove praticamente la sacra corona unita opera tranquillamente alla luce del sole.
Con questo voglio solo dire.. ognuno è vero reagisce a suo modo, ma se si pensa di farsi giustizia da soli (e questo è quello che ha fatto il signore) si deve accettare di pagare le conseguenze dei propri gesti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Novembre 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Per la cronaca: in due episodi sono entrati in casa, mi hanno chiuso in stanza con la chiave dall'esterno e in uno dei casi mi hanno detto:" non fate niente, non reagite e non vi faremo niente, vogliamo solo i soldi". Mi sarà andata bene che sono stati di parola. Abito in una villa (sì proprio una di quelle famigerate ville) in Brianza per cui posso dire di essere in una zona relativamente tranquilla, il problema dei furti c'è da qualche anno. Però a mio modo i bassifondi li conosco abbastanza bene visto che ho abitato in uno dei quartieri più malfamati di una città spagnola e frequento molto spesso un paese del sud italia dove praticamente la sacra corona unita opera tranquillamente alla luce del sole.
> Con questo voglio solo dire.. ognuno è vero reagisce a suo modo, ma se si pensa di farsi giustizia da soli (e questo è quello che ha fatto il signore) *si deve accettare di pagare le conseguenze dei propri gesti*.



Ok, ma la legge che premia i delinquenti risarcendoli se vengono feriti durate un furto/rapina è da manicomio...
Un mio amico diceva "se mi entrano in casa io li ammazzo, poi magari andrò in galera, ma intanto le mie figlie so che stanno bene"...certo che se poi un giudice condanna i miei figli a risarcire i ladri allora.....


----------



## James Watson (16 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ok, ma la legge che premia i delinquenti risarcendoli se vengono feriti durate un furto/rapina è da manicomio...



su questa parte ti posso dar ragione


----------

